# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Total Solar Eclipse 2017: When, Where and How to See It (Safely)

## Swordsmyth

http://www.space.com/33797-total-sol...017-guide.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

Simplest: Take a piece of paper.  Poke a hole in it with a pin.  Look at the shadow.  (Do not look directly at the sun).

----------


## dannno

> Simplest: Take a piece of paper.  Poke a hole in it with a pin.  Look at the shadow.  (Do not look directly at the sun).


Who wants to look at a shadow? I prefer to wear like 5 or 6 pairs of sunglasses.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wal Marx Eclipse Glasses for $15

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Solar-Ecl...&wl13=&veh=sem

Welder's glass in handheld frame. $19

https://www.amazon.com/Welders-Glass.../dp/B007O10Z80

Or just don your welder's hood if you have one.

https://www.amazon.com/Hobart-770286...welding+helmet

----------


## Danke

> Wal Marx Eclipse Glasses for $15
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Solar-Ecl...&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> Welder's glass in handheld frame. $19
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Welders-Glass.../dp/B007O10Z80
> 
> Or just don your welder's hood if you have one.
> ...



Walmart eclipse glasses?  Why not just use one of the patrons?

----------


## FunkBuddha

http://www.wbir.com/news/local/6-mon...ipse/410152333

If you're planning on coming by, let me know... It's pretty much where I live.

----------


## Suzanimal

Great eclipse info. I'm so excited I may throw an eclipse party.




> Total Solar Eclipse 2017: When, Where and How to See It (Safely)
> 
> On Aug. 21, 2017, people across the United States will see the sun disappear behind the moon, turning daylight into twilight, causing the temperature drop rapidly and revealing massive streamers of light streaking through the sky around the silhouette of the moon. On that day, America will fall under the path of a total solar eclipse .  
> 
> The so-called Great American Total Solar Eclipse will darken skies all the way from Oregon to South Carolina, along a stretch of land about 70 miles (113 kilometers) wide. People who descend upon this "path of totality" for the big event are in for an unforgettable experience.
> 
> 
> Here is Space.com's complete guide to the 2017 total solar eclipse. It includes information about where and when to see it, how long it lasts, what you can expect to see, and how to plan ahead to ensure you get the most out of this incredible experience.
> 
> ...


https://www.space.com/33797-total-so...017-guide.html

----------


## timosman



----------


## angelatc

It's  hard to find a hotel room or rent a car anywhere in the path.  People coming from across the globe for the experience.

I'd be reluctant to gamble so much - it could be cloudy that day.

----------


## euphemia

Nashville is one of the prime viewing locations.  It should be happening here just before I go to work.  I have good viewing from my yard.

----------


## angelatc

> Wal Marx Eclipse Glasses for $15
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Solar-Ecl...&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> Welder's glass in handheld frame. $19
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Welders-Glass.../dp/B007O10Z80
> 
> Or just don your welder's hood if you have one.
> ...


Oh good idea! I have one  here in the store.  Price just went up!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nashville is one of the prime viewing locations.  I will be working when it happens, but maybe I will get a peek.


Clayton, Ga is also a prime spot. I'm considering a little drive up there. It's close to two hours from my house but I wonder what traffic's going to be like. 

From the op link...




> Eclipse Begins	Totality Begins	Totality Ends	Eclipse Ends	 
> Madras, OR	09:06 a.m.	10:19 a.m.	10:21 a.m.	11:41 a.m.	PDT
> Idaho Falls, ID	10:15 a.m.	11:33 a.m.	11:34 a.m.	12:58 p.m.	MDT
> Casper, WY	10:22 a.m.	11:42 a.m.	11:45 a.m.	01:09 p.m.	MDT
> Lincoln, NE	11:37 a.m.	01:02 p.m.	01:04 p.m.	02:29 p.m.	CDT
> Jefferson City, MO	11:46 a.m.	01:13 p.m.	01:15 p.m.	02:41 p.m.	CDT
> Carbondale, IL	11:52 a.m.	01:20 p.m.	01:22 p.m.	02:47 p.m.	CDT
> Paducah, KY	11:54 a.m.	01:22 p.m.	01:24 p.m.	02:49 p.m.	CDT
> Nashville, TN	11:58 a.m.	01:27 p.m.	01:29 p.m.	02:54 p.m.	CDT
> ...





> It's  hard to find a hotel room or rent a car anywhere in the path.  People coming from across the globe for the experience.
> 
> I'd be reluctant to gamble so much - it could be cloudy that day.



I hope they understand the consequences for trespassing in Clayton, GA.



I also hope they know banjo music should be considered a warning...

----------


## Suzanimal

Dang it.

I duped on your thread. Same link, too. 

I reported myself to the proper authorities. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lipse-Aug-21st

----------


## Suzanimal

They disposable eclipse glasses at Kroger for 1.99 and libraries are giving them them away.

Here are the GA locations but you can probably google it for your state. It said they're giving them out all over the country.




> Here's where you can get FREE glasses for the Total Solar Eclipse
> 
> More than 2 million pairs of eclipse glasses are being distributed for free at public libraries throughout the U.S. for the rare total solar eclipse in August. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Several Georgia libraries will be distributing safe eclipse glasses with scratch-resistant, filtered polymer lenses for the event. 
> 
> Here is a full list of participating libraries in metro Atlanta (*NOTE: We recommend you call ahead before going to pick up your glasses): 
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/loca...ipse/552002938

----------


## Suzanimal

> Experts offer warnings as fake eclipse glasses flood the market
> 
> ATLANTA -- As businesses around the United States find different ways to cash-in on the upcoming total solar eclipse, experts are warning that not all eclipse glasses being sold are what they seem.
> 
> The American Astronomical Society reports that sky-watchers need to be mindful of the glasses that are now flooding the market since not all will protect human eyes from the effects of the celestial event.
> 
> "We used to say that you should look for evidence that they comply with the ISO 12312-2 international safety standard for filters for direct viewing of the Sun," the organization posted on its website. "But now the marketplace is being flooded by counterfeit eclipse glasses that are labeled as if they're ISO-compliant when in fact they are not." 
> 
> That means that even the ones that are marked as compliant could be fake. Viewers who end up with fake glasses could run the risk of getting a condition known as "eclipse blindness" or serious damage to the retina. 
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/news/eclipse/...rket/461069272

----------


## dannno

> "Dark sunglasses (or multiple pairs of sunglasses), neutral density or  polarizing filters (such as those made for camera lenses), smoked glass,  exposed film, 'space blankets,' potato-chip bags, DVDs, and any other  materials you may have heard about for solar viewing are not safe," the  organization posted.


I literally had like 5 or 6 pairs of sunglasses when I did it, I don't recommend doing it with any less, and you probably shouldn't stare at it for more than a few seconds anyway but my vision was not affected.

----------


## euphemia

You can sit in my yard.  I'll serve you some sweet tea.

----------


## shakey1

some weird shadow effects during eclipse... https://petapixel.com/2012/05/21/cre...solar-eclipse/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Those maps of eclipse’s path? ‘Wrong,’ experts say.*http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article166457627.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Amazon is offering refunds after selling fake eclipse glasses — here's how to tell if yours are safe*https://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazon-offering-refunds-selling-fake-150450530.html

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I'm like probably 60ish miles from "prime location" I'm not going to go anywhere though, traffic bound to be stupid. Damn tourists always coming here every 25 years!!

----------


## fedupinmo

> I'm like probably 60ish miles from "prime location" I'm not going to go anywhere though, traffic bound to be stupid. Damn tourists always coming here every 25 years!!


I'll be starting off from the middle of it about 10 AM, and driving away from it pretty constantly after that, all in the name of employment...

----------


## Suzanimal

Traffic is already bad going to N GA. I decided I'm close enough.




> ...
> Johnson said local and state agencies have spent more than a year collaborating on strategies to keep traffic moving and keep people safe.
> 
> “There’s one way up there and there’s one way down there, so we’re estimating there’s going to be some major delays on your way up and down,” said Katie Strickland with the Georgia Department on Transportation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Channel 2's Justin Wilfon spoke with a woman who drove from Louisiana to North Georgia in hopes of finding the perfect spot to see the eclipse. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Last time, I noticed what was fun to look at was all the spots on the ground where the sun was shining through the leaves of the trees, you could see the eclipse in them.




A solar disco ball?

----------


## Dr.3D

> A solar disco ball?


Well, where you usually saw round spots of sunshine, you saw crescent spots of sunshine.

----------


## pcosmar

In prime view path.. But am less concerned with the visible astronomic display, and somewhat concerned with unseen seismic forces.

That will be seen in a few hours.

----------


## Origanalist

> In prime view path.. But am less concerned with the visible astronomic display, and somewhat concerned with unseen seismic forces.
> 
> That will be seen in a few hours.


"The big one" is overdue.

----------


## Danke

Bet the damn Injun did his rain dance, it is clouding up and rain is on its way.

----------


## oyarde

> Bet the damn Injun did his rain dance, it is clouding up and rain is on its way.


If you check the radar it should be cloudy over my home village by then . I have work to do I cannot be bothered with this . I am changing oil in the Japanese Zero today , I did the F 150 yesterday .Yes , eclipse cancelled by The Great Sagamore of the Wabash . Back to work slackers .

----------


## euphemia

I go into work a little after the time of totality.  It is hot and still out except for the cicadas.  I will probably go outside to check periodically, but I can see the sun reflecting off the rear window of my car in the driveway.  I don't even have to go out if I don't want to.

----------


## dannno

Cold and cloudy.

----------


## euphemia

We are now getting some sparse cloud cover.  I can see the eclipse beginning.

----------


## Zippyjuan



----------


## euphemia

We are about 30% to totality.

----------


## Danke

> If you check the radar it should be cloudy over my home village by then . I have work to do I cannot be bothered with this . I am changing oil in the Japanese Zero today , I did the F 150 yesterday .Yes , eclipse cancelled by The Great Sagamore of the Wabash . Back to work slackers .



*Eclipse will cost U.S. almost $700M in lost productivity*American employers will see at least $694 million in missing output for the roughly 20 minutes that workers will head outside and gaze at the nearly two-and-a-half minute eclipse, Reuters reports.

----------


## euphemia

I will still go in and work my full shift.  We are about 20 min from totality here.

----------


## euphemia

I went out for the totality. It wasn't pitch dark, but it was dark enough that street lights came on.

----------


## fisharmor

Got a break in the cloud cover just long enough to see a crescent sun... and then realize that I grabbed the shade 10 helmet... then realize that the shade 13 helmet wouldn't auto-darken... and then cloud cover again.

----------


## Danke

Unused eclipse glasses in original packaging for sale. Rainman will pick up the cost.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Taken from my property in central NH by my daughter

----------


## Jamesiv1

Turnaround bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart
Turnaround bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart


Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only making a pun
And there's nothing I can do
A total eclipse of the sun

----------


## Danke

> Taken from my property in central NH


 You should have cleaned the camera lens before you took that.

----------


## oyarde

> Unused eclipse glasses in original packaging for sale. Rainman will pick up the cost.


Now that I cancelled the eclipse I have even more power among the people  .

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Last time, I noticed what was fun to look at was all the spots on the ground where the sun was shining through the leaves of the trees, you could see the eclipse in them.


+Rep

Never saw this post, but noticed this immediately -- the tiny holes between the leaves make a pinhole camera effect...

----------


## Dr.3D

Thanks for the pictures.... 
Wow, did you take those? 





> +Rep
> 
> Never saw this post, but noticed this immediately -- the tiny holes between the leaves make a pinhole camera effect...

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## Suzanimal

> Woman has crescent-shaped eye damage from the eclipse
> 
> A 26-year-old woman suffered crescent-shaped eye damage after viewing the solar eclipse without proper glasses, according to a new study.
> 
> For weeks experts warned everyone to only view the August 2017 event through special glasses. And one woman learned first hand how important that advice would be
> 
> A 26-year-old woman suffered crescent-shaped eye damage after viewing the solar eclipse without proper glasses, according to a new study.
> 
> For weeks experts warned everyone to only view the August 2017 event through special glasses. And one woman learned first hand how important that advice would be.
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/article/news/...source=twitter

----------


## Danke

> Unused eclipse glasses in original packaging for sale. Rainman will pick up the cost.


Still for sale, order now to get them by Christmas.

----------

